# Adobe Flash player defekt?



## alexgamingpclover (15. April 2015)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gerne ein Online Spiel spielen welches ich früher(!!) spielen konnte auf diesem PC! Aber jetzt steht ich brauche den Adobe Flash Player. Ja ok, ich installierte ihn nochmal aber irgendwie tut sich nichts. Ich versuchte nochmal den Flash Player zu installieren - mir wurde geschrieben das Adobe Flash Player nun erfolgreich auf meinem PC installiert sei, aber es tut sich einfach nichts ;(. Ich bin in den Einstellungen auch schon auf ,,Add-Ons verwalten und habe auch ,,Adobe Systems Incorporated´´ aktiviert. Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir Helfen. Wäre Euch dankbar wenn Ihr versucht mir zu Helfen!

Danke schonmal im voraus!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. April 2015)

jenachdem welches spiel es ist, kann es sein das du z.b. den flash player für den internet explorer benötigst .... 

service tool für  meine netzwerkkarte benötigt den flash für ie 10, ist der ie10 nicht installiert geht es einfach nicht ...
ich vermute ein ähnliches problem, zumal sich zum teil die flash versionen zwischen ie, firefox und chrome zu beißen scheinen und eine paralell installation auch nicht immer erfolgreich ist ....

ansonsten hab ich grad auch keine idee


----------

